# Mozart - KV 238 - Piano concerto No. 6



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? Here below a recording of Murray Perahia with the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's a good piece; the 3 early piano concertos are about as good as the violin concertos (although I think the similar "aria" slow movement is more convincing with violin in vc #3) but they are obviously put in the shade by the extraordinary K 271 and Mozart's many later great piano concertos.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I rated it "very good". The ones I would rate as excellent are nos. 9/17/19/21/22 and 24.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted : Good, I think the disc with the first 4 concertos is my most used CD.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I voted : Good, I think the disc with the first 4 concertos is my most used CD.


Do you mean the piano concertos No. 1-4 (with non-original melodies) or the first four with original melodies (No. 5-8)?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Of the fortepiano concertos in the K.200s, personally I find this to be the most melodically memorable on the whole (considering all the 3 movements) —full of what Tchaikovsky would probably have meant by "caressing properties". For example, the melodic motive, @ 0:29~0:35





Btw, it also resembles C.P.E. Bach and J.C. Bach in some parts.
For example, @ 1:23,








Wq. 15, H. 418: III. Vivace









W. C73: I. Allegro di molto


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> *Do you mean the piano concertos No. 1-4 *(with non-original melodies) or the first four with original melodies (No. 5-8)?


Yes I do, original or not, love them


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

@20:18


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Yes I do, original or not, love them


Me too, especially the first one.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> Of the fortepiano concertos in the K.200s, personally I find this to be the most melodically memorable on the whole (considering all the 3 movements) —full of what Tchaikovsky would probably have meant by "caressing properties". For example, the melodic motive, @ 0:29~0:35


Every note is good, but if I have to highlight some parts:

Between 1:00 and 1:38
Between 2:15 and 2:30
Between 2:35 and 2:43: I always like when the orchestra suddenly explodes in concertos

Do you prefer to listen to the fortepiano versions?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> Do you prefer to listen to the fortepiano versions?


I agree with everything Levin says in this-


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> Every note is good, but if I have to highlight some parts:
> 
> Between 1:00 and 1:38
> Between 2:15 and 2:30
> ...


No , I rather hear a big piano sound, Géza Anda and Perahia are my favourites.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> I agree with everything Levin says in this-


It's a reasonable point of view, but I still prefer to listen to piano versions of Bach's music. On the other hand, I can enjoy Mozart with both fortepiano and modern piano.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I voted excellent. Mainly on the grounds that for where Mozart was in his composition career - this piece is as good as he was capable of at that time and I prefer it to many of the later concertos (eg no 11 12 14 16). I think it is a gem of a piece probably not enough well known because of the fame of the later concertos.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

PlaySalieri said:


> I voted excellent. Mainly on the grounds that for where Mozart was in his composition career - this piece is as good as he was capable of at that time and I prefer it to many of the later concertos (eg no 11 12 14 16). I think it is a gem of a piece probably not enough well known because of the fame of the later concertos.


LOL, I see that you have the Salieri of Amadeus in your avatar.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> Btw, it also resembles C.P.E. Bach and J.C. Bach in some parts.


Also, btw, this reminds me of the concerto's first movement.




(Composed in 1776, it also happens to be contemporaneous with the concerto)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

You mean he wrote any piano concertos before No. 19?!


----------

